# Meet Coal!



## Mupton (Apr 7, 2010)

Hes our lab/weimaraner mix from the shelter. He's goofy and full of energy. Quite the hand full but worth it!


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh my-he is adorable.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

What a handsome boy!! Too sweet for words!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

He's a cutie!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I LOVE the pic of him sticking his tongue out!!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

so i am going to come and take your dog .... hes far too cute


yep okay thanks


----------

